# İç ve Dış Tehditler > iRAN Oğuz Türkleri: Güney Azerbaycan, Batı Azerbaycan, Doğu Azerbaycan (Başkent Rey: Tehran) >  Türkiye'nin Rusya'ya bağımlılığı çok yüksek

## bozok

*Türkiye’nin Rusya’ya bağımlılığı çok yüksek*


*Hurşit Güneş*
*milliyet.com.tr* 
*19.08.2008*



Osmanlı Devleti’nin belalısı Balkanlar’da da, Kafkaslar’da da hep Ruslar olmuştur. Balkanlar’daki soydaşlarına sahip çıkan Ruslar, Kafkaslar’da da Osmanlı’nın soydaşlarını tahakküm altına almaya çalışmıştır. 

Kurtuluş Savaşı’nda Atatürk Sovyetler’le iyi ilişkiler oturtsa da, bu uzun soluklu olamamıştır. Türkiye daha sonra bölgede batının sadık bekçisi rolünü üstlenmiştir. Sovyetler Birliği dağılıp, komünist sistem çökerken Türk kökenli de birçok ülke oluştuğunda Türkiye bu yeni cumhuriyetlerle yakın ilişki kurdu. Ancak bu çaba kimi zaman Rusya ile oldukça gergin süreçler yarattı. Mamafih, o zaman Rusya daha çok kendi başının çaresine bakıyordu. Zaten ekonomisi de bir hayli sorunluydu. 

Buna rağmen Türkiye bu süreçte, paradoksal biçimde, çevresindeki bu büyük ve gelişen ekonomiden yararlanmaya çalıştı. Bu da Türkiye’nin bölgede ki rolünü bir hayli zorladı. Fakat Rusya şimdi daha etkin olmaya çalışıyor. Giderek çevresinde daralan ABD etkisini de ortadan kaldırmaya çalışıyor. 

*Bağımlılığın kaynakları*
Gelinen son noktada Türkiye’nin Rusya ile ekonomik ilişkileri 3 noktada toplanıyor; 

Rusya artık Türkiye’nin en büyük ithalat yaptığı ülke (yüzde 16);
Rusya artık Türkiye’nin en fazla turist çektiği ülke;
Rusya artık Türk müteahhitlerin en fazla iş aldığı ülke: 2000-2005 yılları arasında yüzde 14.7 ile ilk sırayı alıyor. 

Daha ne olsun denebilir. Ancak Türkiye’nin en fazla ihracat yaptığı 5’inci ülke de (yüzde 5) Rusya. Ve en önemlisi, Mavi Akım projesiyle Türkiye enerjide büyük ölçüde Rusya’ya bağımlı hale gelmiş durumda. 

2007’de Tüpraş (Koç grubu) ithal edilen 23.4 milyon ton ham petrolün 9.3 milyon tonunu bu ülkeden temin etti. İran 8.9 milyon ton ile en fazla petrol ithal edilen ikinci ülke olurken, Suudi Arabistan 3.3 milyon ton ile üçüncü sırada yer aldı. 

Kamu şirketi Botaş ise doğalgazı ağırlıklı olarak Rusya’dan tedarik etti. Geçen yıl iç tüketimi karşılamak için ithal edilen 36.4 milyar metreküp gazın 23.1 milyar metreküpü Rusya’dan, 6.1 milyar metreküpü ise İran’dan alındı. Geri kalan 7.2 milyar metreküp ise Azerbaycan, Cezayir ve Nijerya’dan temin edildi. Kısacası, petrolde ithalatın yüzde 40’ı, doğalgazda da yüzde 64’ü Rusya’dan sağlanıyor.

*Kurtulma çabaları*
şimdi bu koşullar altında Türkiye’nin Rusya’ya karşı dış politika geliştirmesi bir hayli zor. Gerçi Türkiye Rusya’ya olan enerji bağımlılığını azaltmak için farklı ülkelerde alım yapmaya çalışıyor. Ancak bunu bilen İranlılar da yan çizerek Türkiye’yi sıkıştırıyor. Son Ahmedinecad ziyaretinde bu konuda bir türlü anlaşmanın sağlanamadığı biliniyor. Kısacası, Türkiye Rusya’ya bağımlı hale gelmekten bir türlü kurtulamıyor. 

Rusya’nın elindeki enerji kaynağını Akdeniz’e aktarabilmesi Türkiye dışında pek olanaklı değil. Türkiye stratejik konumuyla bir dağıtım merkezi olma çabasında. Rusya’ya olan bu bağımlılığını da boru hatlarıyla karşılıklı bağımlılığa dönüştürmeye çalışıyor. Ancak bunun oldukça zor olduğu da son zamanlarda anlaşılmaya başladı. üünkü buna uyanan Ruslar da bütün hatların Türkiye’den geçmemesi için çaba gösteriyor. Rusya Türkiye’nin konumunun alternatifsiz olmadığı kanısında... Bölgedeki dağıtım ağlarının hepsi Türkiye’den geçse iş kolay...

...

----------


## bozok

*Türkiye, Rus cenderesinden nasıl kurtulacak?*


*Hurşit Güneş*
*milliyet.com.tr*
*20.08.2008*



Petrol fiyatı 114 dolara düştü. Ama Türkiye için sorun sürüyor. üünkü Türkiye enerji ihtiyacını büyük ölçüde doğalgaz ve petrolle karşılıyor. Petrolün de yüzde 92’sini ithal ediyor. üstelik petrolün yüzde 40’ını, doğalgazın da yüzde 64’ünü bir tek Rusya’dan sağlıyor. 

Son yıllarda bu bağımlılıktan kurtulabilmek için Türkiye bir sürü çaba gösteriyor. Bunlardan biri, içeride üretimi artırmak. Fakat bunun için de büyük paralar gerekiyor. üünkü çoğu arama nafile harcamaya neden oluyor. 

Türkiye’nin enerjide dışa bağımlılığını azaltmak için, Amerikan petrol devi Exxon Mobil’in ardından, Chevron da Karadeniz’de petrol aramak üzere TPAO ile yeniden görüşmeler içinde. Daha önce İngiliz petrol şirketi BP-Chevron ortaklığıyla arama yapılmış; olumsuz sonuç alınınca çalışmalara son verilmişti. 

O arada Türkiye denizlerde aramalarıyla öne çıkan Brezilyalı Petro Brass ile anlaştı. Yine Amerika’nın ikinci büyük petrol şirketi olan Chevron (cirosu 211 milyar dolar) Van-Silopi bölgesinde ki son 2-3 yıldır hızlandırdı ve ilk kuyuyu açtı; 2009’da arama-üretime geçilmesi bekleniyor.


*Dağıtım merkezi olmak*

Bağımlılıktan kurtulmak için bir başka yöntem de petrol boru hatları. Türkiye bir ulaşım ve dağıtım merkezi olmaya, özellikle Karadeniz ve Akdeniz arasındaki bağlantıyı, Kafkaslardan boru hattıyla sağlamaya çalışıyor. 
ürneğin, Doğu-Batı ekseninde geliştirilen Bakü-Tiflis-Ceyhan boru hattı aynı zamanda Kuzey-Güney eksenini kapsıyor. Böylece Rusya da enerji kaynaklarını hem Avrupa’ya, hem de İsrail ekseniyle Doğu Asya’ya kadar pazarlayabilme şansına sahip oluyor. Bu noktada Rusya’nın önerdiği Mavi Akım 2 projesi de (Novorossisk - Samsun - Ceyhan-Aşkelon / İsrail) tekrar gündeme gelebilir. Bu hat da hem güvenlik hem de ticari açıdan diğer hatlardan daha iyi olabilir. 

üte yandan, Rusya’nın enerjiyi üin’e satması için Rusya-üin arasında düşünülen boru hattı (Doğu Sibirya’dan Pasifik Okyanusu’na) 4.104 km uzunluğunda olduğundan 11.5 milyar dolara mal olması tahmin ediliyor. Oysa Novorossisk limanıyla BTC (1.774 km, 4 milyar dolar) boru hattının bağlanmasıyla Rusya enerjisini çok daha kısa ve karlı olarak pazarlayabilir.


*Rekabet yerine işbirliği*

Zaten BTC hattı tamamlandığı için kısa bir eklemeyle (1.336 km) Rusya hem Avrupa, hem de Doğu Asya’ya enerjisini pazarlayabilir. Kaldı ki, güvenlik açısından Afganistan ve Pakistan’ın durumu değerlendirildiğinde bu hattın çok daha güvenli olduğu da ortadadır. Kaldı ki, Pasifik boru hattıyla Rusya’nın Avrupa’ya enerji taşıması mümkün değilken, BTC ile hem Avrupa, hem de Doğu Asya’ya kadar mümkün olacaktır. 

Sonuç olarak, Rusya’nın enerjisini İsrail, Akdeniz ve Doğu Asya’ya satabilmesinin en karlı ve güvenli yolu Türkiye’den geçiyor. Bu durum iki ülkeyi enerji rekabeti yerine işbirliğine yöneltiyor. üte yandan, Türkiye, Irak’tan Kerkük-Yumurtalık Petrol Boru Hattı’nın tam kapasiteli olarak çalışmasını talep ediyor. 

Ayrıca, TPAO’nun Irak’taki enerji ihalelerine davet edilmesi isteniyor. Yine Irak petrol ve doğalgazının Türkiye üzerinden Avrupa’ya açılması konusunda da görüşbirliğine varılmış durumda. 

Enerji politikasında geç kalan Türkiye şimdi çırpınıp duruyor. Rus cenderesinden kurtulmanın da tek yolu var; cesaret ve uzak görüşlülük.

...

----------

